# Rifle River Steelhead



## Adamgonefishing

Anyone hit the river recently for steelhead? Might try my luck this Friday. Have not fished it since December. Thanks in advance.


----------



## smokey79

Not many around at this point sure there's a few but the main run is done at this point.Still worth a try.


----------



## Adamgonefishing

Thanks for the info maybe I'll get into some trout then. Anything is better than work


----------



## Moon dog

Adamgonefishing said:


> Anyone hit the river recently for steelhead? Might try my luck this Friday. Have not fished it since December. Thanks in advance.


Caught a beautiful 7 pounder on Saturday. 20 or so Browns and little rainbows throughout the day made it enjoyable.


----------



## Moon dog

smokey79 said:


> Not many around at this point sure there's a few but the main run is done at this point.Still worth a try.


I hope the main run isn't done. May usually treats us well even with low water. Maybe I missed them as I only get 1 day a week to fish due to work. Any insight is always greatly appreciated.


----------



## smokey79

I live right next to the river here in West Branch they were up thick 3 weeks ago.Maybe with this rain today we will get some fresh ones coming in.But I have lived on the river for over 20 years and I'm pretty confident the main run is over.


----------



## ausable_steelhead

The runs have peaked on every river in the NE. There are still fish to be had for sure, but we're through the main runs at this point. With that said, you never know what May will bring...


----------



## Moon dog

smokey79 said:


> I live right next to the river here in West Branch they were up thick 3 weeks ago.Maybe with this rain today we will get some fresh ones coming in.But I have lived on the river for over 20 years and I'm pretty confident the main run is over.


One can only hope! I will still be heading up to give the ole college try. Any day trout fishing is better than a great day working. Thank you for the insight, I really appreciate it.


----------



## Moon dog

ausable_steelhead said:


> The runs have peaked on every river in the NE. There are still fish to be had for sure, but we're through the main runs at this point. With that said, you never know what May will bring...


I was afraid of that but was probably in denial due to my love of the quest. Thank you for the insight. I love the quote from John on the bottom of your reply it's one of my favorites. Tight lines my friend!!


----------



## Moon dog

May started out on the right foot for me Saturday. Hooked up with this beauty as well as several nice Browns, small rainbows and a 10" brookie.


----------



## Adamgonefishing

Nice! I also had a nice day on the river ending with 5 for 7 on steelhead these being the two biggest ones and Lost a nice brown.


----------



## Moon dog

Adamgonefishing said:


> Nice! I also had a nice day on the river ending with 5 for 7 on steelhead these being the two biggest ones and Lost a nice brown.


Beautiful looking fish. They look fresh, which system were you fishing? If it's not an unmentionable


----------



## Adamgonefishing

Rifle near maple Ridge Rd. Most all were spawned out. Only got one male


----------



## jiggin is livin

We fished the Rifle Sunday with a buddy. Some small mouth in there which was a fun time but not even close to what I was hoping to catch. Lol. I haven't fished the Rifle much for trout but we hit a little stretch north of Omer. I gotta put some more leg work in and get dialed in better for sure.


----------



## Plumman

jiggin is livin said:


> We fished the Rifle Sunday with a buddy. Some small mouth in there which was a fun time but not even close to what I was hoping to catch. Lol. I haven't fished the Rifle much for trout but we hit a little stretch north of Omer. I gotta put some more leg work in and get dialed in better for sure.


If you looking to catch trout try fishing upstream of the Melita Rd. bridge all the way to Lupton where ever you can gain access.


----------



## Robert Holmes

jiggin is livin said:


> We fished the Rifle Sunday with a buddy. Some small mouth in there which was a fun time but not even close to what I was hoping to catch. Lol. I haven't fished the Rifle much for trout but we hit a little stretch north of Omer. I gotta put some more leg work in and get dialed in better for sure.


The river gets some very nice smallies in the summer and if you can find them some nice northern pike too.


----------



## Raylaser

Adamgonefishing said:


> Nice! I also had a nice day on the river ending with 5 for 7 on steelhead these being the two biggest ones and Lost a nice brown.


Nice job Adam!! Were you throwing flies, floating spawn or spin gear? Beauty fish there!! Fish On Bro!


----------



## Adamgonefishing

Thanks bud. I was floating spawn


----------



## Wildfowl

Fished northern portions of the rifle the last two weekends. Caught two small steelheads opening weekend. Caught lots and lots of brookies. The highlight was catching a 17 inch brookie. It was our first time trout fishing and being on a river wading. My buddy and I are hooked that is for sure. We are heading to Alpena area for memorial day and gonna find some trout on some rivers up that way.


----------



## Moon dog

Adamgonefishing said:


> Rifle near maple Ridge Rd. Most all were spawned out. Only got one male


I haven't fished that stretch. I typically hunt em down north of 55. From the pictures, it looks like a nice place to spend some time.


----------



## Adamgonefishing

I was focused on fishing wood (log jams) and fallen trees.


----------



## Moon dog

Adamgonefishing said:


> More sand and holes. Some gravel but not much. Yeah the water was dropping a lot last weekend


Smoking steelhead today. Golfing sucked this morning but the smoker is rockin!!


----------



## Adamgonefishing

Moon dog said:


> Smoking steelhead today. Golfing sucked this morning but the smoker is rockin!!


Nice smoking some ribs tomorrow


----------



## Moon dog

Moon dog said:


> Any news on the steelhead migration? Fished last weekend, beautiful day but no chromers. Did catch a couple fiesty rainbows though.


----------



## Moon dog

Anyone been on the Rifle yet since the water dropped to wadable? I got the spring "chrome fever" so we're going to give it a try this afternoon. Tight lines to all!!!


----------



## Bighunther

Moon dog said:


> Anyone been on the Rifle yet since the water dropped to wadable? I got the spring "chrome fever" so we're going to give it a try this afternoon. Tight lines to all!!!


Stopped by a hole today to try for one. Still pretty dirty in omer


----------



## scooter_trasher

Am I reading something in the book wrong, a friend just bought a place on the Rifle, I looked it up today and the fishing guide map is showing yellow type2 open Last Sat. in Apr. – Sep. 30 , giving me the impression that the steelhead plants were only for the guys on lake Huron?
http://www.michigan.gov/documents/dnr/34_416029_7.pdf


----------



## Bighunther

scooter_trasher said:


> Am I reading something in the book wrong, a friend just bought a place on the Rifle, I looked it up today and the fishing guide map is showing yellow type2 open Last Sat. in Apr. – Sep. 30 , giving me the impression that the steelhead plants were only for the guys on lake Huron?
> http://www.michigan.gov/documents/dnr/34_416029_7.pdf


Orange - type 3


----------



## scooter_trasher

I can live with that, Thanks, guess I just got a new fishing cabin, either the DNR needs a better crayon for their PDFs or the color is off on my computer monitor


----------



## Robert Holmes

Plumman said:


> I guess we'll have to fish a little harder in a few years. Hopefully they don't guit planting them all together.


The rifle river has all kinds of natural reproduction


----------



## smokey79

You don't have to worry about the number of steelies in the Rifle it has a bunch of natural reproduction.


----------



## smokey79




----------



## Robert Holmes

Another one bites the bag.


----------



## Raylaser

Ha ha, good one Robert!! Nice chrome there Smokey!!


----------



## smokey79

Was looking for Walleyes south of Forest Lake he hit a green and white mister twister like a freight train !!


----------



## scooter_trasher

smokey79 said:


> Was looking for Walleyes south of Forest Lake he hit a green and white mister twister like a freight train !!


Aah Quit it, a friend of mine just bought a cabin 10 min north of Forest Lake on the river and it's not looking like I'll get up there this spring


----------



## Bighunther

Anyone get to look at the rifle today? Is there flow ice coming down?


----------



## Fishndude

There was a lot of ice coming down on Sunday afternoon, when I crossed it. It hasn't been above freezing since.


----------



## UplandnWaterfowl

Bighunther said:


> Anyone get to look at the rifle today? Is there flow ice coming down?


Today yes and getting worse.


----------



## UplandnWaterfowl

Starting to lock back up, only open water is in shallower, rapids areas.


----------



## Moon dog

Well....fish gods willing, the high water brought more fish in and moved em up


----------



## jpcnorthwood

Any updates on the river? I've been fishing the west side of the state but would love a shorter drive. I'm not very familiar with the rifle but love a good adventure and am willing to explore. How far up river do the steelies travel on the rifle? Can you find them north of 55? Or is it better south?


----------



## Moon dog

I heading up in a little bit. They can be found north and south of 55 but I always fish north because I know the river better up there. Good luck to you!!


----------



## jpcnorthwood

I'm planning to go out Wednesday. I avoid the weekends because of traffic but maybe that's not an issue like some spots on the west side. I guess all I need to find are some access points and fish. I'm assuming parking around bridges is acceptable.


----------



## Plumman

Be careful parking near the M-55 bridge. There has been issues with vehicles getting egged while parked there in the past.


----------



## Moon dog

jpcnorthwood said:


> I'm planning to go out Wednesday. I avoid the weekends because of traffic but maybe that's not an issue like some spots on the west side. I guess all I need to find are some access points and fish. I'm assuming parking around bridges is acceptable.


There is definately weekend traffic. Unfortunately I only get weekends, so I make the best of it. I've never had any issues around the bridges the waters around them get pounded pretty good.


----------



## Moon dog

jpcnorthwood said:


> Any updates on the river? I've been fishing the west side of the state but would love a shorter drive. I'm not very familiar with the rifle but love a good adventure and am willing to explore. How far up river do the steelies travel on the rifle? Can you find them north of 55? Or is it better south?


They travel all the way up into the park (Rifle River Rec Area). The upstream limit is Sage Lake Rd. until the opener


----------



## jpcnorthwood

Thanks guys. People egging vehicles isn't cool. I'll let my buddy drive if that's going to happen


----------



## FISH_4_TROUT

jpcnorthwood said:


> Thanks guys. People egging vehicles isn't cool. I'll let my buddy drive if that's going to happen


Unfortunately that's been going on for years. One day I'm gonna do a stakeout and things will end differently.​


----------

